# EDM: New & Noteworthy



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*This thread is for NEW EDM songs/artists or NOTEWORTHY songs/artists from the past.*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

My first contribution is 

*Charlotte de Witte - Apollo*






Now more than ever, Charlotte de Witte is fueling some of the most memorable moments on the festival circuit. And with her brand new EP, Apollo, she's taking that trajectory into overdrive.

The techno superstar has returned with four new tracks, and much like the very idea of wandering among the cosmos, each evokes a mixture of curiosity, awe and excitement. (*edm.com*)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Surgeons Girl* will release a new EP, ‘Sever’, via Barcelona’s Lapsus Records this month. Listen to ‘Night Moths’ below. 

The Bristolian composer, whose work centres on her use of analogue electronics, vocals and piano, follows appearances on Livity Sound and Inside Out Records with a five-track suite of exploratory synth and otherworldly club textures. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/djmag%2Fpremiere-surgeons-girl-night-moths


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Group Therapy *is the weekly radio show from *Above & Beyond *also known as *ABGT*. Every 50 shows, the legendary trance trio picks a different country and hosts a live milestone show. This year it was the city of angels, *Los Angeles, California*. The group played a sold out* Banc of California Stadium* on *Saturday October 15th*. Look out for a* review of the show in the coming week*! In the meantime, check out the warm up set that the group did that was live-streamed prior to the doors opening. (edm tunes)


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

My only question is what is EDM music? Can’t be bothered to Google. 😎


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I had to *Google "EDM*" just to figure out what you're talking about.

. . . And now that I know, "E" and "D" music are things that don't generally interest me much. Far too repetitive, usually with annoying "E" sounds.

Don't believe me? Listen to the first 13 seconds of *Apollo*.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ah, EDM! Sadly a genre that is so below my radar it is practically underground! 😎


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I will admit that as dance music, the beat is prominent, and often repetitive. However, there is also very creative use of electronic sounds, technology, and layering in a mosaic styled production of a track. There is also long form structure which is expressed by texture changes, and quick-cut splice technique.

But if you are not familiar with the festival or club scene, you will have missed the primary component which is the infectious aspect of the crowd response to the often very strong rhythmic writing.

I first began to find it interesting via the Burning Man event, I think 2002. That was life changing and I still am interested in what new is being done.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I guess Blue Monday is EDM? I do like some. Is this one is also EDM?





.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Being one of the most versatile producers in the world of electronic dance music since first popping onto the scene back in 2016, *Bishu* now ventures into the world of house with the release of his stunning new single, “MISS U.”

“This song began with me wanting to venture more into house music. House and 4/4 music were actually the style I started with years ago, so it’s wild to be making it again after such a long break. This song is really about me retuning to my roots as a fan and writing for myself and is part of a new chapter in my musical arc where I explore how I got to where I am now and what influenced my growth as a creator and artist." (this song slaps)


__
https://soundcloud.com/nightmoderecs%2Fmissu


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Considered a production prodigy since the earliest days of his career, ATTLAS is sure to quickly become a believed member of the Monstercat community with his new collaboration being a captivating progressive house beauty driven by soothing melodies and airy vocals. This is a must add to a summer playlist!

ATTLAS shares, “After grinding out a very personal ‘winter album’, it was a welcome bit of friendship and sunshine to collaborate on such an uplifting, warm-day kind of record. An easy and comfortable musical overlap that’s a combination of our respective creative strengths and outlooks.” (this song slaps)


__
https://soundcloud.com/monstercat%2Fattlas-mango-over-the-water


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

This is great ...

*Tove Lo - Dirt Femme*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Alejandra Ghersi Rodríguez* (born 14 October 1989), known professionally as *Arca*, is a Venezuelan musician and record producer based in Barcelona, Spain.

Ghersi frequently incorporated themes of being non-binary after coming out in 2018, with the single "Nonbinary" discussing her feelings about the subject. She also chronicles themes of gender identity and psychosexuality into her music. Ghersi's music as Arca has also been known for sampling genres such as alternative reggaeton and IDM (intelligent dance music, and outgrowth of EDM and House genres).


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

A Breaking Concept, a new label based in Bogotá, Colombia, launches next week with release of ‘RAVE FACTORY V.A. I’. Listen to Bimol’s ‘PKOTA’ below. The label’s 19-track debut is a celebration of old skool rave sounds, taking in classic hardcore, breakbeat, techno, jungle and more. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/djmag%2Fpremiere-bimol-pkota


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*MaConny – Idea*
December 11, 2022[email protected]

Music is a pick me up like no other. A special form of art that is able to put sounds together with words that not only make life more enjoyable, but help us get through when we need it most. That element of music is what makes us all lifetime fans, with music being the ultimate guide to help us maneuver through this crazy thing called life. That type of music is what you get from *MaConny* on the new song “Idea”.

*MaConny* delivers a brilliant Ampiano sound filled with good vibes on the new song “Idea”. The Afro inspired rhythms help set the tone for the magic that comes to life, with full layered grooves that flow in perfect harmony with the percussion to make you feel the music in your body in a real way. As the music flows you feel the power of *MaConny’s* vocals that shines in the soul in the tone, with her positive affirmations in the lyrics shining through to pour into the listener righteously in the verses, as well as the major chorus to make one incredible body of work that comes together in divine harmony.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*BJM Mario Bajardi ~ VORTEX*

These are _smart _dance tunes, graced with hints of modern composition, but they are also clear invitations to the club. All eleven tracks (we’re wondering where the other four went) are short enough to be singles, although “Démodé” pushes it at 4:49. And here’s where it gets interesting: _démodé _means _no longer fashionable _or _out of date_, and _Depeche Mode _means _update _or_ shipping news. _So while Bajardi is updating an alternative/new wave sound, he’s also poking fun at the thought that old music is no longer fashionable, although the pandemic changed all that by sparking a new nostalgia ~ ironically making this retro album perfect for the modern age.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Destroyer : Labyrinthitis*






The always elegant, obliquely articulate Daniel Bejar took a turn towards the visceral in this 13th full-length, musing in a remote, evocative way over seething banks of synth and feverish dance rhythms. The sex funk of “June” gives way to revelatory stream-of-consciousness spoken word—almost a rap—and why not?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Nene H : Trifecta*






Released on: 2022-12-09
℗ Live From Earth Klub
Artist: Nene H
Composer, Lyricist: Beste Aydin
Music Publisher: Live From Earth

“_Remember when I said I was going to bed_”, says the voice of Nik Mantilla on the second track of Nene H’s new _Trifecta _EP, “well, that was a ******* lie”. It’s a sentiment that embodies the spirit of her infectious new project, a trifecta of tracks created in homage to the three cities that shaped her: Istanbul, Berlin and Copenhagen. Across the whistle stop tour of her influences, Nene H creates an aural landscape of relentless beats that provoke and electrify, transporting the listener beyond the remits of space and time. (Dazed)


----------

